# Redfish on the fly



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

I was finally able to leave the conventional equipment home and grab the fly rod the other week to chase after some redfish that I've had patterned since late September. The fish have finally turned the corner on the transition of summer to fall with the past couple fronts and they've been feeding pretty well. It seems as if these redfish have been a little later in grouping up and actually wanting to feed compared to last year. Anyway, I took off about ankle deep and located my first couple small schools and solo fish. Within 10 minutes of being out of the boat, I was hooked up and basically spent the rest of the afternoon playing with the "cookie-cutters" until the sun set. No real size in these redfish, just big enough to make up for a good fight on the 8wt.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks like a fun day!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great report! I'm jealous!! :wink:


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Me too!!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice....


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to Go! Terrific photos. Keep it up.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Good job bro.


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

Fins-N-Fowl said:


> Good job bro.


Thanks cuz. As soon as this wind calms down and we get free, we'll have to go whack em


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

You know it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great report, looks like an awesome time, Congrats!


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

Doesn't that boy need a hair cut and shave.


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

Bill Gammel said:


> Doesn't that boy need a hair cut and shave.


It helps me sneak up on the fish lol. It's "No Shave November"


----------

